# L'Apple Watch est inutile, vive l'Apple Watch !



## Maximei (10 Mars 2015)

Mardi 9 septembre 2014, 19h, « it’s showtime ». Comme tout le monde, j’en attends beaucoup, de cette présentation, Flint center et rumeurs obligent. Ma décision était prise depuis le début de l’été de remplacer mon iphone 5 par l’iphone 6, quant à la question de l’apple watch, je n’y pensais même pas. Arrivé à la fin du concert, la venu du « one more thing » rappel aux bons souvenirs et puis… l’excitation, l’incrédulité et l’incompréhension. On nous avait promit une montre supérieur aux autres, un design détonnant et un nouveau concept pour les montres connectés. On se retrouve avec un objet dont personne ne sait à quoi il servira, ce qu’elle fera, quelle sera ses capacités… Moi qui soutenait Apple pour chaque produits sortis, pour chaque nouvel OS, j’étais pour la première fois indifférent face à ce produit. Je laisse faire le temps, et le file continue des rumeurs confirme mon indifférence face à cette montre. Mais depuis hier, c’est sous un nouvel angle que j’aborde cette montre. 

Inutile, moche, peu pratique, chère…tant de critiques qui paraissent justifiées pour le produit que l’on nous propose. Moi même je ne saisit pas la subtilité d’Apple quant aux tarifs pratiqués pour un produit vendu au même prix qu’un iPhone et qui pourtant, n’est rien sans ce dernier. C’est justement cet interconnexion, si chère à Apple, qui me fait prendre conscience de la, relative, utilité de cette watch. 

Je ne parle pas ici d’utiliser la watch comme un écran à part. L’utiliser pour consulter ses comptes, « liker » une photo Instagram, envoyer un e-mail ou appeler un proche. C’est à mon sens, une des dérives vers lesquels coulent doucement les smartwatches. Elle n’a pas pour but de remplacer le smartphone, elle vient le compléter, alléger sa tâche journalière et le rendre meilleur. J’ai prévu de m’acheter une Apple Watch et personnellement, je compte m’en servir durant mes entrainements de tennis, jeter un coup d’oeil aux sms que je reçois lorsque je marche dans la rue, que je discute avec quelqu’un ou me permettre d’utiliser plus efficacement le GPS. Elle peut permettre de se décharger de la pression de l’iphone, en ne répondant plus à chaque message, chaque coup de file ou mail reçu et c’est en cela qu’elle pourra être appréciable. Il ne faut pas non plus virer dans l’ultra notification et tout recevoir sur sa montre pour en délaisser l’iPhone, là encore, la possibilité de choisir les notifications que l’on reçoit ou non serait appréciable mais seul la manipulation en boutique pourra permettre d’en connaitre toutes les subtilités. 



Ce n’est ici qu’un avis personnel et une utilisation propre que j’envisage. 
Mais quel est votre potentielle utilisation de l’apple watch ?​


----------



## Jura39 (10 Mars 2015)

Les montres Android vont bientôt être compatible iOS

Apple a t'il des craintes a avoir ?


----------



## Maximei (11 Mars 2015)

Excellente question. D'un coté, les montres sous Android sont beaucoup moins chères et permettent donc d'avoir accès à une montre connectée de bonne facture (la moto 360, quoi qu'on en dise, est un bel objet mais là je parle à titre purement personnel) à un prix plus raisonnable. 
Mais d'un autre coté, les Apple Watch et notamment la version inox vise un public pour qui, mettre plus de 600€, n'est à priori pas un frein et qui ne sont pas intéressés par les montres Android. 

A titre personne, je pense qu'Apple doit craindre les montres Android notamment pour sa version Sport, mais pas pour les autres modèles. Cependant, au vu de leur gamme tarifaire, j'espère qu'ils ne misent pas tout sur la version Sport sinon, ils risquent de vivre une réelle désillusion. Après, il faut voir à l'usage et à l'essaie les différentes montres parce que là ou Apple peut frapper fort c'est l'interconnexion entre l'iPhone et l'Apple Watch qui est la clef de voute de cette dernière. C'est quelque chose que les montres Android ne pourront vraisemblablement pas atteindre à la perfection et donc laisser des usagers d'iPhone sur leur faim.


----------



## eX0 (11 Mars 2015)

Je pensais déjà la prendre, j ai douté après la Keynote et suite à une discussion avec un collègue je me suis rendu compte d'une chose qui peut être vraiment très intéressant. Je pense qu'Apple a anticipé et prévu sa montre pour ne pas être victime d'une obsolescence rapide. Certains ont deja surement evoqué cette possibilité mais je le ferai malgré tout ne l'ayant vu nul part pour l'instant.
Je m'explique.

Beaucoup voient le lien entre l iPhone comme étant une contrainte et un défaut qui la rendraient totalement inutile. Elle est capable de fonctionner seule, mais pour des fonctions limitées et sur des applications codées par Apple. Et je pense que cette solution a été murement pensée!!
Pour rappel, les calculs des applications sont faites sur l iPhone et non sur la montre. La version Watch d'une application est une coquille vide qui se contente d'afficher les informations reçues par celle présente sur l'iPhone. Cette maniere de fonctionner est semblable à ce qu'on retrouve en infra avec un client et un serveur, ou de manière plus ludique par exemple sur le cloud computing de nVidia, ou le streaming de jeu sur Steam. L'iPhone ne ferait que "streamer" l'application vers la Watch. Il y a plusieurs avantages à cela:

permettre un développement rapide et simple pour les développeurs qui sont déjà habitues à l iPhone. 

ne pas avoir à faire d optimisation cote développeur de l application à gérer sur la montre pour optimiser sa batterie, avoir des applications hyper fluide sur la montre, qui ne seront pas limitées à la puissance de la puce interne. La limite sera la puissance des Ax et non des Sx.

limiter l obsolescence qui auront un rafraichissement moins fréquent qu'un iPhone. En tout cas dans une période de 2 3 ans, voire plus.
On sait que la Watch a déjà la connectique minimale nécessaire (bluetooth, wifi, Nfc), déjà un écran rétina. La base pour une utilisation de tous les jours est là!
Des applications seront developpées sur l'iPhone plus tard, mais je pense, seront beaucoup plus limitées que celle utilisant l'iPhone.

La rumeur d'annonce de boitiers dans des matières différentes pour la fin de l'année ,je pense pour toucher le marché vide entre le modèle acier et or, mais en gardant les mêmes composants semblent me conforter dans cette idée. Ceux qui attendent une V2 attendront un moment.

Ça reste juste une théorie mais qui expliquerait pas mal de chose (placement prix etc)


----------



## dani31 (11 Mars 2015)

J'espère que tu as raison Exo, j'ai pas envie de mettre tout ce fric dans une montre dépassée dans un an, pour moi il serait juste INDÉCENT de se caler sur le cycle de renouvellement des iPhone et iPad, là on parle de ce qui est censé être un bijou, on change pas de bijou tous les ans, et à fortiori de montre dans le cas présent.


----------



## Maximei (12 Mars 2015)

Je ne pense pas qu'ils dévoileront de si tôt leurs projets concernant le renouvellement de leur gamme de Watch mais l_*a logique*_ _*voudrait* _que l'on table sur un renouvellement à moyen/long terme (soit entre 2 et 4 ans). Après, on a pu voir qu'Apple n'a aucun scrupule (et c'est logique, leur but est de vendre des produits) à imposer un rythme soutenu pour le renouvellement de leurs produits. 

Cependant, Ive le martèle et le répète assez, l'Apple Watch est un produit wearable, c'est donc totalement différent des iPhone, et encore moins des iPad/Mac. Il n'a de cesse de répéter que cette montre est le produit le plu personnel jamais produit, et un produit personnel ne se change pas tous les ans. De plus, l'apport de Patrick Pruniaux et surtout d'Angela Ahrendts (dont j'ai encore put constater le travail aujourd'hui dans les apple store avec le changement de T-Shirt des Genius et Specialist) seront un plus dans le processus de vente et de renouvellement de la famille de la Watch étant donné leur liens avec et le monde de l'horlogerie (même si je signe et résigne à dire que les montres connectées n'ont rien à voir avec l'horlogerie classique) et celui de la mode. Si dans ce dernier le renouvellement des produits se fait 2 fois par ans, dans le premier il se fait tous les...10-15 ans. 

Pourquoi ne pas voir ainsi l'Apple watch conserver son aspect originel et fonctions durant quelques années comme dans le monde de l'horlogerie mais la voir évoluer dans divers matériaux et coloris au gré des saisons ou des tendances tout comme les bracelets ?


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2015)

Apple va devoir aussi ce méfié de concurrent de taille , la Suisse va bientôt riposter avec Swatch et Tissot qui lanceront cet été leur modèle connecté. Elles misent sur l'étanchéité et l'autonomie de leurs produits swiss made pour se démarquer de la Watch d'Apple.


----------



## Maximei (13 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Apple va devoir aussi ce méfié de concurrent de taille , la Suisse va bientôt riposter avec Swatch et Tissot qui lanceront cet été leur modèle connecté. Elles misent sur l'étanchéité et l'autonomie de leurs produits swiss made pour se démarquer de la Watch d'Apple.



Cela reste forcément des concurrents très très très sérieux à l'Apple watch, mais encore une fois, je pense qu'il ne faut pas tomber dans la facilité en assimilant le produit conçu par Apple à une montre traditionnelle. Tissot et Swatch sortiront très probablement une Withing  Activity like avec des fonctions peut être plus poussé tel que des notifications mais pas de réelle interaction avec la montre. Apple propose quant à elle un objet qui permet d'interagir avec non seulement son iphone mais aussi la montre elle même (si tant est que l'on peut parler de montre pour l'Watch). Il faudra rester néanmoins très attentif aux produits qu'ils sortiront puisque ce sont des marques avec un fort impact auprès des personnes qui sont "connaisseurs" de montre mais une portée peut être un peu plus faible face aux personnes étrangères à ce milieu. Et vu la com' mise en place par Apple pour rapatrier ces derniers, il faudra que les autres entreprises se démènent pour s'imposer dans la course au marketing...


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2015)

Oui a suivre de près 
la watch sortira en Aout de cette année


----------



## pepeye66 (13 Mars 2015)

Jura39 a dit:


> Oui a suivre de près
> la watch sortira en Aout de cette année



Le match est déjà gagné pour Apple: Ils maitrisent bien plus les logiciels et les produits  pour faire une montre connectée et complète que ne pourront le faire les fabricants d'horlogeries traditionnels. Ces derniers ne pourront que fabriquer des montres partiellement connectées et/ou orientées vers le sport ou activités physiques.
Le seul (et important challenge) d'Apple est de miniaturiser son savoir faire tout en étant esthétique. Pour l'industrie horlogère classique la tache est gigantesque et d'un autre monde !


----------



## Jura39 (13 Mars 2015)

Pas certain
Cela n'est que mon avis


----------



## tchico (15 Mars 2015)

Je pense qu'il ne faut pas de précipiter et attendre au moins le fin de l'année pour celui que cela intéresse.
De toute façon de mon coté, vais-je continuer a acheter Iphone après mon 4S  et suivre l'évolution technologique ou abandonner !?
Parce qu'entre autre, ça commence réellement à devenir très onéreux.


----------

